# How long to wait after spraying before cutting?



## Ruark (Mar 22, 2012)

If you spray some young broomweed (knee high, still leafy, not yet forked) with 2,4-d, how soon after spraying can you shred it? I have no livestock on the property right now; I just need to kill this broomweed and cut it ASAP. Thanks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Ruark said:


> If you spray some young broomweed (knee high, still leafy, not yet forked) with 2,4-d, how soon after spraying can you shred it? I have no livestock on the property right now; I just need to kill this broomweed and cut it ASAP. Thanks.


In many instances with many herbicides, a 7 day wait is required or suggested in order for the roots to fully absorb the chemicals. I am unfamiliar with broomweed, but I don't think you will go wrong by waiting a week.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure on broomweed, but when we had to eradicate some canadian thistle on a property we purchased it was recommended to spray it, then do absolutely nothing for two weeks.


----------

